# New Doe



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It was a bit unexpected, but I picked up a job and here is my payment!




























Her dam, Milkmade:










Her sire, William the Conqueror:










No name just yet. For a March doeling she is HUGE and well sprung. Gorgeous in person. I think I got the better end of the deal! Her paperwork will be mailed to me so I'll know more about her bloodlines soon.

This farm was just gorgeous. A large herd of La Mancha, Nigerians, and Boers, all EXTREMELY well cared for. They had working border collies and we got to see them in action.

I was highly impressed, and that's hard to do!

Now hubby wants a La Mancha doe... :laugh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice payment  she is a beauty


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I like getting paid in livestock.

I thought about making myself a t-shirt "Will work for goats!" , but that could be seen as me working and a goat supervising...but that works too I guess.

Congrats on the nice paycheck..lol.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Her dam didn't have a full udder but it looked very nice regardless. Smooth foreudder, well attached, good sized teats. 

I'm really pleased!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Love her!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She is so cute and she has the cutest face!  CONGRATS.... wouldn't mind one bit if people paid me in goats. LOL


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

She's pretty! The sire looks like a lion! How cool :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you!! You got yourself one beautiful and very nicely growing spring kid!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

William looks like something from "Where the Wild Things Are"! Love it! Congrats on your nice doe


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn looks some what alpine and Nigerian, it's a god mix anyway  She's a beauty!

Sires sure get hairy, eh?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh, she's pure, registered even, just waiting on the breeder to mail the paperwork. 

I call her Cinder now and she's turning into a right sweet little doe. HUGE spring kid! She is larger than both of my other spring girls. 

Right grand little doe and I'm really pleased and can't wait to see her kids and her udder


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful. Love her sire too!


----------

